# SF in USA Today



## TLDR20 (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/...rces-key-in-afghanistan/51145690/1?csp=34news


----------



## Dame (Nov 10, 2011)

VERY nice article.


----------



## Exitium (Nov 11, 2011)

Just read it myself and I must say it was a great article, though I didn't care for a number of the comments afterwards. But everyone is entitled to their opinion I guess.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Exitium said:


> Just read it myself and I must say it was a great article, though I didn't care for a number of the comments afterwards. But everyone is entitled to their opinion I guess.


I refer you to exhibit A:
 
I'd much prefer it if online comments were completely shut down, or made to follow the small guidelines as a "letter to the editor".

As for the article, well written and a good read.


----------



## ManBearPig (Nov 23, 2011)

Great article.  Thanks cback0220 for the post.


----------



## Etype (Nov 29, 2011)

I love the comment about the 'grunts' who are out there 24/7 and have it much harder. Obviously, he's never been to a VSP.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 29, 2011)

Etype said:


> I love the comment about the 'grunts' who are out there 24/7 and have it much harder. Obviously, he's never been to a VSP.



Lol
Dude prolly failed SFAS.


----------

